# Java Fern And Moss



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I recently got some java moss and was planning to grow it originally as a moss wall, but later decided to change it to growing it on driftwood. I was also planning to buy some narrow java fern as well and was wonderin ghow hard these plants are to grow in a piranha aquarium. Light specs, hardiness and what is the generally growth rate with or without CO2. Any info is appreciated guys, thanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> I recently got some java moss and was planning to grow it originally as a moss wall, but later decided to change it to growing it on driftwood. I was also planning to buy some narrow java fern as well and was wonderin ghow hard these plants are to grow in a piranha aquarium. Light specs, hardiness and what is the generally growth rate with or without CO2. Any info is appreciated guys, thanks.


 Easy to grow. Will be fine in standard florecent. Not super fast growth but in moderate light they will gorw decent. If you want a moss wall id say do some x mas moss or peacock moss as they are fuller and would make for a nicer looking moass wall.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I recently got some java moss and was planning to grow it originally as a moss wall, but later decided to change it to growing it on driftwood. I was also planning to buy some narrow java fern as well and was wonderin ghow hard these plants are to grow in a piranha aquarium. Light specs, hardiness and what is the generally growth rate with or without CO2. Any info is appreciated guys, thanks.


Easy to grow. Will be fine in standard florecent. Not super fast growth but in moderate light they will gorw decent. If you want a moss wall id say do some x mas moss or peacock moss as they are fuller and would make for a nicer looking moass wall.
[/quote]

yeah I was thinking of ordering it from this site: http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com/index.php?cName=aquarium-plants-moss&gclid=CM7TlKPRi6cCFcIKKgod2EKPdw Whats your review on this site if you have used it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I havn't used it but i think it had good reviews on ebay. Being in the GTA you should be able to get java moss and java fern farily easily and cheaply. If you wanted some rarer mosses mayby order but for something lika javamoss or fern you should be able to get it cheap locally.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I havn't used it but i think it had good reviews on ebay. Being in the GTA you should be able to get java moss and java fern farily easily and cheaply. If you wanted some rarer mosses mayby order but for something lika javamoss or fern you should be able to get it cheap locally.


Alright, thanks for the advice man.







I did see java moss for sale at Dragon Aquarium for sale starting at 2.99 a cup. cups are big as those betta cups stores stack them in.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya id just do that then as you can probably get both java fern and moss for only like 10$. You may even be able to find somebody local who can give you some if they have excess.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You dont need much java moss to start. I have a piece of driftwood that is now over grown with it. It started out with 5 strands of moss about 3 months ago that happened to get stuck in the bag last time I bought some plants.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Aquatic magic is a foreign company. Expect 2 weeks for delivery.


----------

